# 2013 AutoGuide.com Reader's Choice Car of the Year Winners Announced



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Letting you have your say, AutoGuide.com has tabulated the votes of its first ever Reader's Choice Car of the Year Awards with four winners in six categories and a major coup for Tesla and its new Model S electric luxury sedan.

"Polling readers, as well as reaching out to the over 30 million monthly visitors on the over 360 automotive forums that make up the AutoGuide.com network, the Reader's Choice Awards are about letting consumers pick their favorite new vehicles," said AutoGuide.com Editor-in-Chief Colum Wood. "By reaching out to car shoppers as well as to the enthusiasts on our many forums, we're able to take the pulse of what vehicles really resonate in the marketplace."

That said, it's clear the Tesla Model S is a fan favorite, taking home not only the overall Reader's Choice Car of the Year award, but also picking up awards in the Reader's Choice categories of Luxury Car of the Year and Green Car of the Year.

More: *2013 AutoGuide.com Reader's Choice Car of the Year Winners Announced* on AutoGuide.com


----------

